# Another Guess the Phrag



## gonewild (Feb 28, 2007)

This one might be hard to guess.


----------



## kentuckiense (Feb 28, 2007)

It's like a bulldog Phrag...


----------



## Heather (Feb 28, 2007)

Damn, that's wild. 
I don't have any f'ing clue!


----------



## Kyle (Feb 28, 2007)

Thats a primary? 

kovachii x St. Ouen?

Kyle


----------



## Heather (Feb 28, 2007)

Doesn't say it's a primary....

I think there's some flavum in there, some besseae, something green....

I'm full of ideas, no? :rollhappy:


----------



## ohio-guy (Feb 28, 2007)

I guess schlimii x something....it is really cool, I like it


----------



## Eric Muehlbauer (Feb 28, 2007)

A phrag that looks DIFFERENT! I am impressed..............whatever it is, it might make me reconsider my self-imposed phrag moratorium......Take care, Eric


----------



## Kyle (Feb 28, 2007)

I can't even fathom a guess. Its really nice. Especially if it opens up a bit more.

Kyle


----------



## gonewild (Feb 28, 2007)

Kyle said:


> Thats a primary?
> 
> kovachii x St. Ouen?
> 
> Kyle



LOL. No, but I think it would be good to use with kovachii.


----------



## Roy (Feb 28, 2007)

How about a Jason Fischer x Franz Glanz.
Roy


----------



## Roy (Feb 28, 2007)

How about a Jason Fischer x Franz Glanz

Roy


----------



## SlipperFan (Feb 28, 2007)

I have no idea, but I want it!!!


----------



## gonewild (Feb 28, 2007)

Roy said:


> How about a Jason Fischer x Franz Glanz.
> Roy



No.


----------



## gonewild (Feb 28, 2007)

Roy said:


> How about a Jason Fischer x Franz Glanz
> 
> Roy



Still no.


----------



## ohio-guy (Mar 1, 2007)

Is it a peloric form with 3 very symetric dorsals? I really like it whatever it is, and would like to see more pictures.


----------



## Roy (Mar 1, 2007)

Could it be a pearcei x Eric Young ??


----------



## Heather (Mar 1, 2007)

Don Wimber x Franz Glanz?


----------



## Kyle (Mar 1, 2007)

I think there is some pearcii in there because of the red around the rim of the pouch. I agree with the richterii because to the 'viening' a trait it seems to pass on.

But what gives it the shape?

Hanne Popow x richterii 

Kyle


----------



## NYEric (Mar 1, 2007)

Mutation!!!


----------



## gonewild (Mar 1, 2007)

Kyle said:


> I think there is some pearcii in there because of the red around the rim of the pouch. I agree with the richterii because to the 'viening' a trait it seems to pass on.
> 
> But what gives it the shape?
> 
> ...



You got it! 

It is Phrag. Achental (richteri x Hanne Popow).


----------



## gonewild (Mar 1, 2007)

NYEric said:


> Mutation!!!


Hey you might finally be right! Call "mutation" long enough and it works.


----------



## Heather (Mar 1, 2007)

gonewild said:


> You got it!
> 
> It is Phrag. Achental (richteri x Hanne Popow).



Hmm, it's a pretty variable hybrid, from the looks of a Google image search. I like yours very much.


----------



## gonewild (Mar 1, 2007)

ohio-guy said:


> Is it a peloric form with 3 very symetric dorsals? I really like it whatever it is, and would like to see more pictures.



Well it sort of looks like it has 3 dorsals but wouldn't it need 3 lips to be peloric?


----------



## John M (Mar 1, 2007)

Kyle said:


> I think there is some pearcii in there because of the red around the rim of the pouch. I agree with the richterii because to the 'viening' a trait it seems to pass on.
> 
> But what gives it the shape?
> 
> ...





> You got it!
> 
> It is Phrag. Achental (richteri x Hanne Popow).



Way to go Kyle! :clap:


----------



## NYEric (Mar 1, 2007)

gonewild said:


> Hey you might finally be right! Call "mutation" long enough and it works.


Yep, same thing with the 1000 monkeys w/ pianos and 1 million years, eventually you'll get the piano concerto! :drool:


----------



## TADD (Mar 1, 2007)

So where is this particular plant available? Me likey.....


----------



## ohio-guy (Mar 1, 2007)

Was the flower fully open in the photo?


----------



## Heather (Mar 1, 2007)

Tadd, I think Porter's has them.


----------



## SlipperFan (Mar 1, 2007)

Heather said:


> Tadd, I think Porter's has them.


We have a few left. The ones I've seen bloom were mostly quite different from each other, but none were like Lance's, unless you take some of the yellow out of his photo. They are listed here:
http://portersorchids.com/catalogphrag.htm


----------



## TADD (Mar 2, 2007)

Thanks! I may have to finagle one of these...


----------



## Ron-NY (Mar 2, 2007)

very interesting flower!! It looks more Paph like


----------

